# Boat salvage yards?



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Any one know of a used boat salvaged yard that sells used boat parts? Thanks


----------



## rivrat1959 (Feb 18, 2001)

Theres one in Lasalle (just south of Monroe). Ive never been there so I really dont know much about it.


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

The two that I am aware of are:

John Fisher's Marina, East Sterns Road, Erie, MI 734-848-6721

Checkers Marine Service, West Stein Road, LaSalle, MI 734-243-2683

Haven't done business with either of them. 

Buster Boy


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

I've done business with Checkers. He knows he's about the only game in town, but doesn't seem to act that way.....this is a good thing. I believe he does not deal with outboard parts.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Checkers bought a boat from me........great people
Fishers has done maintence on my outboards....very good.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

There is one near me in Marine City area. He has tons of stuff there and decent to work with
*Tony's Marine Services* 

7025 Marine City Highway, Cottrellville, MI 48039-1017 (810) 765-9300


----------



## nathanross (10 mo ago)

Busterboy said:


> The two that I am aware of are:
> 
> John Fisher's Marina, East Sterns Road, Erie, MI 734-848-6721
> 
> ...


Many years ago when I lived in SC my Dad used to get stuff from a Boat Junkyard. Are there any places like that in NC? I haven't really had any clear info on the Internet... I'd like to find a top and bows for my McKee and maybe some odds and ends I can use from old boats...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

SW Florida has boats stacked up like cordwood.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> SW Florida has boats stacked up like cordwood.


typical response from you


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Hildebrandt's in Coldwater has a lot of outboards and stuff.


----------



## Woodmike111 (8 mo ago)

daddyduck said:


> Any one know of a used boat salvaged yard that sells used boat parts? Thanks


I don't know , but great question!


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

What you looking for, or are you offloading a dead rig?


----------



## Fishbroker1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Topshelf said:


> There is one near me in Marine City area. He has tons of stuff there and decent to work with
> *Tony's Marine Services*
> 
> 7025 Marine City Highway, Cottrellville, MI 48039-1017 (810) 765-9300


Been by there a million times but never stopped in. Do they actually do repair work or is it more of a salvage place?


----------

